# Halloween Jokes



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Here are some funny Halloween jokes. 
Q. What do you get when you cross a venus flytrap with a Habanero pepper?
A. You get a snapdragon.
Q. Why did the dislexic vampire die of thirst? A. He couldn't find any doolb.
Q. What does Pac-Man call a darkened mirror? A. A bar and restaurant. Q. What does he order? A. A Bloody Mary and Candy, man! Q. What does Pac-Man call a ghost tour? A. An all you can eat buffet.
Q. What do you calla fat Jack O'Lantern? A. Plumpkin.


----------

